

Hugo Chavez dies from cancer - pgorla
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/05/us-venezuela-chavez-idUSBRE92405420130305

======
berlinbrown
Question, was he a dictator or a socialist? Was his country an OK model for
socialism?

~~~
anigbrowl
A bit of both, and no.

